# omnijig 7116 video



## newtfromkansas (Feb 3, 2013)

I am looking for a instruction video or dvd for the Porter Cable 7116 or 5116. Any help would be great. Thanks, Newt


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

Your answer isDetail

Most of this kind of information can be found by searching on line. I used Google and entered porter cable 7116 manual. I think many of us are not as familiar with the computer as we need to be. I hope that this 'trick' is useful to other members.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

newtfromkansas said:


> I am looking for a instruction video or dvd for the Porter Cable 7116 or 5116. Any help would be great. Thanks, Newt


Try contacting Porter Cable. When they sell the Omni Jig it comes with a dvd.

Al


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Grant.


----------



## brianklink (Mar 13, 2013)

Newt,

I have the video you seek.....unfortunately I'm a new user to this forum and have not made at least 10 posts. Therefore, I can PM you to share email info. Perhaps you can find a way to email me through this forum if you are still seeking the video.

Brian


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

brianklink said:


> Newt,
> 
> I have the video you seek.....unfortunately I'm a new user to this forum and have not made at least 10 posts. Therefore, I can PM you to share email info. Perhaps you can find a way to email me through this forum if you are still seeking the video.
> 
> Brian



Welcome to the forum, Brian.


----------



## rajivmarcose (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,
try this link. takes you to their web site which provides instructional videos which you can watch / download!

INTRODUCING THE OMNIJIG JOINERY SYSTEM


----------

